# Rumor mill says another buyout



## timeos2 (Feb 11, 2013)

According to recent rumors DRI has supposedly bought out Island One Resorts. That would mean more Orlando locations for DRI as well as some Florida west coast properties. Another bankruptcy buy out it appears.


----------



## PeelBoy (Feb 11, 2013)

Really, how many times do I have to go to Florida?


----------



## hvsteve1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Considering how difficult it is to get into Florida resorts (other than Orlando) in high season, the more the merrier.


----------

